# My New Ride!



## frazier2209

Man I'm so stoked. Closed the deal on this baby today.
2000 Ford F-150 XLT
5.4L V8
4x4
Has true duals on it (Flows 50 series Big-Block V8) so she be soundin good. 






Put me some BFG Mudders on there and we'll be rockin and rollin come fall.


----------



## Cormorant

sawwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttt! i bet that does sound pretty bad. congrats, dude. whatcha spend on it?


----------



## NE OWL

do you have enough $$$$ left to put gas in it


----------



## waterfowlwacker123

thats _(edit) _awesome we put a flowmasters and bfg mud tires on our bronco as well. all we need left on it is a paint job.











Edited for language. Any questions, feel free to PM me. Thanks. SafetyMan


----------



## woodiesmacker

cool truck


----------



## ducknut68

Nice truck, congrats!


----------



## Pine

nice ride


----------



## SafetyMan

Nice Truck!

BFG M/T's are nice tires, good choice!


----------



## waterfowlwacker123

hey safteyman, i dont know if my pm went through. that word you edited...was it all that bad. im pretty sure it was like . those aren't words. why do you feel that was neccesary?


----------



## SafetyMan

This was handled through PM.

I do not live on the computer, so if I don't answer your PM within 2 hours, there is no reason to take it public.


----------



## QUACKHEAD007

wanna make it sound even meaner?????......take those mufflers out and run straight pipes from your cats back.....my buddy has that exact truck and its sounds really good with no mufflers on it......nice truck!!!!!!


----------



## CuppedAndComitted

the 50 series may be too quiet for you liking but maybe not...I got an 03 f-150 FX4 with a 5.4 V8 and put a 40 series and I wish it was still a tad louder...


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

Flowmaster sucks unless you have done work to your engine or have a motor with some good compression. 

If you want a better sound, go with shorty headers, hi flow cats and 2 1/2 piping. Idk about all you, but i find it annoying seeing every chevy in town with a cat back 3" exhaust. Big whoop. They only thing they are gaining is a deep rumble sound, and can say they have "dual exhaust" no real performance

shorty headers will take away backpressure thats created with stock manifolds. Cats and mufflers also create backpressure. A lot fo people keep cats on because it would be too loud, and a little backpressure isnt bad. you can gain up to 20 horses with that setup, put a cold air intake and you get more, throttle body, even more intake manifold etc etc


----------



## waterfowlwacker123

flowmasters doesn't suck if you know what the crap your doing


----------



## SafetyMan

You want performance?

I'm running 11:1 compression off of flat-top pistons in my 350 4-bolt under an Edlebrock Performer intake, 1" spacer and Holley 650 Truck Avenger, through 2.02 Camelback heads, Hooker Shorties, 3" pipe and 'packs. AND an 8-ball Tcase shifter... Total exhaust length behind the headers is about 4 feet.... My Jeep will flap your pantlegs 6 feet away


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

yeah thats what im talkin about. 

Trust me waterfowlwacker. Once you hear flowmasters on a high compression, NOT STOCK, built up engine with a few aftermarket parts, like chips jeep, you will think too flowmasters sound like crap on stock. When i say aftermaket parts, im not talking about K&N filters, im talkin about high performance intake, interior engine work, bored out, etc.

You can get that sound by sticking at LEAST 5 grand into a stock factory motor. until then you'll sound like every other "stock" dual ehxaust on the road


----------



## waterfowlwacker123

yea dude


----------



## goosehunter2118

Cody, you lucky *******!


----------



## CuppedAndComitted

Heres my 03' ford f150 with flowmaster exhaust that supposidly sucks......ill outrun your truck any day flutterin' ...






My flowmaster SI-DO exhaust sound clip
http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b131/CuppedAndComitted/?action=view&current=100_0631.flv


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

haha yeah ok. On the road? i bet you could, but my truck isnt a highway truck like yours. Off road i'll beat you any day thats for sure. It also may not beat you in a show either, but give me 3 months and my truck will have true dual exhaust, all bodywork done MYSELF and repainted MYSELF.







You see that suspension lift? Tires? Wheels? I bought it myself, with my own money from my jobs. I could go on and on what i have fixed on my truck where a shop could do because i dont have the money to have them replaced by a mechanic.

How much did that truck cost? $15,000? $10,000? did you or your daddy buy it for you. 

you can rip on my truck all you want. I could care less what you say because i've put more work into that truck then you prolly have to earn your truck. My truck actually means something to me...


----------



## CuppedAndComitted

Just got out of college and im working full time so i finaly was able to get a truck...I got it about a month ago for $18,500 with 21,000 on it. I just happened to see that frazier got a new ford F150 so i had to show mine...there nice trucks.

Im glad you bought all your wheels and tires and lift...thats the way it should be... As for off road...when I bought the truck since it was so young, the tires on it were in great shape so Im not going to get bigger off road tires yet...

I didnt mean to bash you or your truck...I just happened to like the sound of flowmaster and i would say give it a go Frazier...try the super 40 series...


Flutterin'_Wings said:


> haha yeah ok. On the road? i bet you could, but my truck isnt a highway truck like yours. Off road i'll beat you any day thats for sure. It also may not beat you in a show either, but give me 3 months and my truck will have true dual exhaust, all bodywork done MYSELF and repainted MYSELF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see that suspension lift? Tires? Wheels? I bought it myself, with my own money from my jobs. I could go on and on what i have fixed on my truck where a shop could do because i dont have the money to have them replaced by a mechanic.
> 
> How much did that truck cost? $15,000? $10,000? did you or your daddy buy it for you.
> 
> you can rip on my truck all you want. I could care less what you say because i've put more work into that truck then you prolly have to earn your truck. My truck actually means something to me...


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

You could've got the same or better sound with something for cheaper. The only thing i like about flowmaster are the all steel, no fiberglass so it wont go out for a while. I have a single flowmaster 40 series and it sounds like crap. Unless you can find a flowmaster muffler for $50-$75, your paying for name brand...You can find mufflers for that cheap and get near the same sound..

how many cats do you have on your new ford?


btw when i bought my truck the brand new motor had 20,000 and the rebuilt tranny had 20,000. I bought the whole truck for $1,000

At least you bought a ford, going to college must have tought you something right...


----------



## goosehunter2118

Your cars/trucks ain't got **** on mine. hahahaha


----------



## stackin_smilers

You should sell those Fords and get a real truck....


----------



## CuppedAndComitted

LOL that Z71 aint got **** on me





FX4 power


----------



## stackin_smilers

I see its got the Minnesota factory exhaust on it...


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

stackin_smilers said:


> I see its got the Minnesota factory exhaust on it...



Haha i can agree with you on that 

But not with chevys being a real truck. Chevy parts are made from cheaper grade material. Fords were the first trucks out there, cant you have any respect for that?

A typical Minnesota chevy is a z71 with a 2 or 3 in body lift with 33x12.50 tires. Just here in Mankato, theres about 50 lifted chevys, 4 of which are actual suspension lifts. 

body lifts are only right to put on after a suspension has been installed


----------



## goosehunter2118

CuppedAndComitted said:


> LOL that Z71 aint got **** on me


I thought somebody would get a kick out of it. Lambo or new top of the line pickup, that that is a close call. But if I ever have that much $$$, i'll get both.


----------



## stackin_smilers

Flutterin'_Wings said:


> But not with chevys being a real truck. Chevy parts are made from cheaper grade material. Fords were the first trucks out there, cant you have any respect for that?
> 
> A typical Minnesota chevy is a z71 with a 2 or 3 in body lift with 33x12.50 tires. Just here in Mankato, theres about 50 lifted chevys, 4 of which are actual suspension lifts.
> 
> body lifts are only right to put on after a suspension has been installed



If chevys are made of "cheaper" materials, why are they averaging $10,000 (give or take) more than fords? I hear people say that Ford F-150 is the #1 selling truck...blah blah, but they are averaging 10,000 less than a chevy... I wonder why they are #1 selling truck...

Plus the 350 has been voted the #1 truck motor of all time by numerous car clubs/franchises...whatever you call 'em.

As for the lifting and mongo tires crap, thats jsut a show to make up for something thats wrong with the truck and it usually just bogs it down. The fact that you dont get any more clearance (other than you need a stepladder to get in) seems a waste of money and time to me. Every jacked up truck I have ever seen needs a chip or engine work to get the power back.

Whereever this goes though, Everyones going to have their own opinions about which truck is the best. I have had bad experiances with Fords and finally got the Chevy I have been looking for and wont go back.


----------



## sho_freak11

blah...blah...blah, ford or chevy is fine in my book, just dont ask me about dodge. you guys just need to quit, Ford AND Chevy make nice trucks, each has it own advantages/disadvantages, even tho id rather drive a Ford. now settle on that and be quiet.

now take that from a DIE HARD Ford guy. and cupped and comitted...LOVE the truck!


----------



## CuppedAndComitted

sho_freak11 said:


> now take that from a DIE HARD Ford guy. and cupped and comitted...LOVE the truck!




Thanks man...the interior is pretty nice too...sirius radio is saweet


----------



## scoutdawg

Cupped are you a chick? Look at all that *** on that key chain.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted

scoutdawg said:


> Cupped are you a chick? Look at all that *** on that key chain.



LOL...i got a beer bottle opener,A remote for my truck and one for my car and a ducks unlimited key chain and lots of keys

PS---sorry for jackin your thread frazier...ill stop posting...


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

I can see what your saying about lifts robbing power but thats not always true. Yeah with my stock truck i could roast the tires easily, now i cant roast them on slick roads(but can in the grass ) but all that can be changed by getting bigger axle gears. If i went with 4.56 gears i would be able to roast the tires just as easy with the little 27's. Theres always another aftermarket part that will make your truck tougher then stock. 

To be honest, i only got the suspension lift because the stock suspension had about 170,000 miles on it. I wanted to replace it with a heavy dust suspension. At the same time i wanted to get clearance for bigger tires. You'd be suprised how hard a bad suspension is on everything. If i had a new truck i prolly wouldn't....for a while 

But i tell you one thing, i would never buy the new chevys. Are they trying to acheive a chinese look with the new slanted headlights?


----------



## stackin_smilers

Flutterin'_Wings said:


> I can see what your saying about lifts robbing power but thats not always true. Yeah with my stock truck i could roast the tires easily, now i cant roast them on slick roads(but can in the grass ) but all that can be changed by getting bigger axle gears. If i went with 4.56 gears i would be able to roast the tires just as easy with the little 27's. Theres always another aftermarket part that will make your truck tougher then stock.
> 
> To be honest, i only got the suspension lift because the stock suspension had about 170,000 miles on it. I wanted to replace it with a heavy dust suspension. At the same time i wanted to get clearance for bigger tires. You'd be suprised how hard a bad suspension is on everything. If i had a new truck i prolly wouldn't....for a while
> 
> But i tell you one thing, i would never buy the new chevys. Are they trying to acheive a chinese look with the new slanted headlights?



I knew a guy who had a Stroker that has jsut been lifted with the big tires and all and I have to say that thing looked awesome. I have always been a fan of the Strokers but the F-150's arent my thing. That truck had the motor all built up and the performance chip in it and that is the only truck (diesel at that) I have ever seen to be going 35 mph+ and literally leave black marks on the road will passing a car. I guess it had like 500 HP and 900 some odd foot pounds of torque. All I have to say is that truck was bad A$%. 

I know that I would sell my truck Right now for a Stroker.

I dont mind the suspension lifts becasue the body still looks normal but the body lifts just make the truck look lanky and awkward. Plus in my opinion, I dotn think gas trucks need to be jacked up. If one is to jack a truck up, do it to a diesel. They dont loose as much power. I know of a truck where I am from (01-03?? Silverado) that is a gas truck and he jacked it all up and huge tires on it and that thing is a pig. I dont think he could turn the tires on wet grass.

And I dont have anything against Fords but I just like Chevys...personal opinion. You all can agree with that (only visa versa)


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

It all depends how much you like trucks and if you like working on them. A truck definately can be a toy, hobby and it also can just be a vehicle for tansportation...

Yeah i would like to have a desiel, but if you play hard with them, its twice as much to repair, yet twice as hard to break. I have a buddy in town who has a 96 or so z71 with a 9" suspension lift with a 3" body sitting on 39's. Detroit lockers 4.88 gears..about 12 grand into it and its NICE. We were grillin one night and he came and climbed a STEEP hill like it was nothing. I know any stock truck would have trouble with that, doing 1 wheel wonders. Another guy has a 79 f250 supercab with a 6" susp lift with shackel flip so about 9" with a 3" body. I am 6'2'' and i cant see through the drivers windows. dana 60 and 70 axles both with lockers 4.56 gears turning 39's You take those trucks out to the mud and they dare not get stuck or else they gotta find a tractor.

I could make my truck just as good as that powerstroke with the same amount of $ put into it.

again, i like working on trucks, so thats prolly why my truck looks a lot different then stock. Anyone willing to give me a few hundred bucks for a 351w?


----------



## TooTall

Mans got AC/DC on the radio... he must have good since


----------



## sho_freak11

TooTall said:


> Mans got AC/DC on the radio... he must have good since



YUP! i hafta agree with that!


----------



## Tim_snapple76

well...most ya'll folks are chevy guys and ford guys but as for me...my father bought me my first truck and it was a red 91 sr5 4wd toyota xtra cab. It has 230,000 miles on it, looks new, runs new, motor never been rebuilt, has a new tranny, new 32x11.5x15 mud kings and combo kit brush gaurd, kc's, and warn m8000 on the front. I could not ask for more out of my dad. I am happy and i also intend to drive this truck till i finish college. I'm glad people have pride in their trucks. Everybody has different tastes and all trucks will do certain things that others wont. My motor may get 500,000 miles on it..? Who knows. But it does not have the power that a full size pickup has but yet it will go more places and probably get you anywhere in the woods you need to go. Not to mention, probably better gas mileage. I like the light small truck for now because i have no need to haul a camper or such. It halls our trailer and 2 four wheelers loaded down with all of our hunting equipment just fine. By the way, if i had a pic i would post, however i havent one on my mother's computer. 

Ditto on the acdc. I like my sat./sirius radio too. Congratulations on your new truck. I wish i had a few bills stowed away so i could go grab me a nice used one too. Then i'd have the best of both worlds After college is over with, i intend to purchase a white chevrolet ext. cab. z71 w/ leather seats. Thats my dream truck...Its always good to dream....Nice trucks guys. Tim


----------



## waterfowlwacker123

i respect yoters
they can go to hell and back in one peice!


----------



## woodiesmacker

matt nice truck, everyone else, if your driving a 1/2 ford they suck


----------



## hailcall

Dodge all the way. I actually like fords and Dodges. Chevy's dashborads drive me nuts. 






I am the one without the beard.


----------



## take EM' close

You guys got nothin!  

I'll outrun anyone anyday with my beast!! All stock '89 Chevy S-10.
I'm kiddin, my truck sucks arse!! It a helluva trooper though. Still runs great and I put it through a beating. Just Chevy living up on their words.  

Pics (I really thought I was screwed, but I threw some rocks under the tires and went about my way  :









I'm picking up my new truck tonight. I'm looking at an '01 Dodge Ram 1500 SLT with sport package. Has a Magnum V8 360....not bad. Though I am going to look at a couple others.


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

stuck huh?

This isnt my worst stuck, my 2nd worst. My wosrt i dont have pictures, but i was by the river where it was a tall grassy feild just comming out of the trails in the woods. I drive around in the grass lookin for some mud and i didnt find anything. Right when i was about to leave, i found the only wet spot which was a puddle about 3x3'. I back up into it and floored it. Well this mud must have been a small spring or something because this mud was just sloppy mud. I sunk so fast my 4x4 wasnt able to grab quick enough. so i called some buddies up, most of them making up stupid excuses, and the only one i could depend on was at work. So i sat there trying to dig myself out for 4 hours with a crowe bar. I couldnt back up because i have a large drop bumper in the back which was just plowing now. I look under the truck and find my rear axle is nearly under mud and my front was plowing too. So thats when i started to get T.O.ed and cussing becaue it was getting late. For 4 hours i replace the sloppy mud with the grass sticks and small logs. My dad finally called and came down with his f150 and he couldnt pull me out himself. Called my uncle and he came down with his new f150 and hooked both trucks up and i slowly crawled out. I was dragged out.

Heres my 2nd worst. This is the river bottom too. 2 days before this spot we were muddin was under water so you can just imagine how sloppy and slippery this mud/sand was. I was going through a little water as you can see in the pic and stopped, tried to back up and couldnt so kept going forward. I felt the truck shift a little to the left and stopped. Except i didnt stop, i slid into a DEEP hole. This was the same hole my buddy got stuck in last year in his '87 and ended up calling a crane to get him out. When i heard that i got real nervous because a tow truck prolly wouldnt come down where we were because he had to cross 2 DEEP puddles to get in. We hooked my buddies 79 supercab witha 460, dana 60/70 axles which are basically camper axles. They both had lockers in them with 4.56 gears. 39.5 gumbo mudders. I was at such a bad angle and not enough chain that we ended up busting my buddies bumper off. I ended up getting pulled out with a dodge dakota...hahaha but we had a long tow strap where he could gete linear with me... A few weeks later we go muddin again and another buddy falls into the same hole....


----------



## Tim_snapple76

Thats the type of stuff i try NOT to put my truck into. I like for it to start when i want it to and for it to get me where i need it to go and not sputter back. I've been in some bad stuff before but definitely not recreation. I consider my transportation as a tool. If i don't want to walk, I will take care of what i have as best i can. Dad sho aint gonna put a dime into my ride. He provided and I must maintain regardless of what happens.Tim


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

I dont mud much, in fact those pictures from about 3 months ago was the last time i mudded.

I provided and i maintain. As long as you have connections, and know how to repair, whats the fun in putting mods in your truck and never testing them out?

when i have mudded, i didnt beat on my truck unlike most of my friends, esp. the one with the shortbed chevy. After that session of mudding, both pairs of u joints were busted, had no 4x4, no gears except for 1st and reverse and when we took it to its final resting place, we found a HUGE crack in the frame right behind the front bracket of the rear leaf springs. He had about 1/2" of frame before the whole thing cracked in half and that would of been the end of that truck. Im not talkin the end of his frame, im saying the axles and the rest of the drivetrain

Now hes swapping over his stuff to a long bed with a 6" lift with dana 60 axles.


----------



## take EM' close

2001 Dodge Ram 1500 SLT. 5.9L 360 V8 magnum. Short box, 4 doors (suicide doors), new $200 deck (CD player), bed cover with a little light in the bed (nice for finding stuff in the morning), 4wd. There is a bunch of little things but I doubt you care and I don't want to list them!!  I'm just happy I finally got a decent hunting rig!! Here's some pics!






These are suicide doors if you didn't know:





Bed cover:





Inside, you can kind of see the deck:





First window decal....kinda crooked but its ok!:


----------



## Muddawg

Nice truck but whats the Gas MPG on that beast 5.9L ! OUCH!


----------



## take EM' close

15-17 on the Highway and 12 in town....pretty chitty


----------



## NE OWL

looks nice, I got a Durango with the 5.7 Hemi and I get 15-16 in town and up to 21-22 on the highway


----------



## Cormorant

durangos all the way, brotha!!  i love that truck, take'em! good buy


----------



## Darin-C

Dodge all the way  , I have had Fords and Chevy's but I still go back to Dodges


----------



## LCHunter2003

take EM' close said:


> 15-17 on the Highway and 12 in town....pretty chitty


Hmm... my 5.0 Ford gets about the same mileage. But I do have a big-time tendency to go pedal to metal so who knows


----------



## casey_714

Did you take out a loan Take-em? Or do you just have a really nice job? I'm curious.

Now don't knock my truck, because I'm not trying to brag it up. Since we're talking gas mileage now, I have a '92 ford ranger in really good shape, but I only get 15 mpg.. it's about the same on highway. I thought I'd get better mileage with it.. Are all ranger's like this??


----------



## take EM' close

We took out a loan.....but I do have a decent job. I get paid about $500 every 2 weeks.....keeps me happy.


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

$500 doesnt get you very far if your putting gas and paying insurance on it...


----------



## Muddawg

casey_714 said:


> Did you take out a loan Take-em? Or do you just have a really nice job? I'm curious.
> 
> Now don't knock my truck, because I'm not trying to brag it up. Since we're talking gas mileage now, I have a '92 ford ranger in really good shape, but I only get 15 mpg.. it's about the same on highway. I thought I'd get better mileage with it.. Are all ranger's like this??



Yea get rid of the ranger and get a full size.. same mpg...Neighbor had one sold it got a 4 door f-150 with V8 trition and gets same mpg. Rangers suck!


----------



## casey_714

casey_714 said:


> Now don't knock my truck, because I'm not trying to brag it up.



How hard was that to understand?


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

don't cry about it, you asked a question and got an answer. My f150xlt got as good as your ranger, when it was stock. My buddy gets about 20 in his f150 91 short bed manual 5 speed...

If you want good gas mileage, buy an old, cheap car. Trucks arent for good gas mileage, they are to haul and pull stuff...


----------



## TDK

Ya'll all crack me up. You talk praise about how bad *** your trucks are, and then you run it threw that.
Probably the worst thing you can do to a truck is run it threw axle deep mud.
We will see how reliable the thing is when it has 170,000 miles.
Ol' Jeepy is still doing good, although last week the water pump went out.
182,000 miles on the thing.
Take care of your trucks, save you a lot of money in the long run.
(not a sport, its a Grand Cherokee)
I would not be caught dead in one of those little things.


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

yes it is. I agree its the pretty bad for the truck...IF YOU DONT TAKE CARE of your truck. You get into that kind of trouble when you run through the mud and then just wash it and drive it like it didnt even happen. When i got buried bad and heated the engine good, i changed the oil right away...no grindage though. The time i got stuck like in the pictures my front axle was under water to i took all the gear lube out and FLUSHED my gears. Did the rear end the same time. FLUSHED, not just drain it out and fill it back up. Anything on the outside of the engine, like a water pump is no big deal. Drain your coolant, unhook your battery, unhook your hoses to the water pump, take off the fan if needed and unbolt your water pump. On cars is harder to get at, but trucks you shouldnt have a problem. Just make sure you lock tight the bolts on the water pump when you reassemble.


----------



## TDK

I already took care of it.


----------



## Goose~Gunner

stackin_smilers said:


> I see its got the Minnesota factory exhaust on it...




now lets not bash minnesota...we kick ***


----------



## Cormorant

hey guys, finally got my mustang looking the way i want it to, thought you'd like to see it. i'm open to any suggestions. (except wings/scoops/exaust) so tell me what you think!


----------



## slycoot

Better a Ford, than a dodge 

TEE HEE!


----------



## CajunDuckkiller

hey cut the cats off and run straits from the manifolds or buy headers and runs straits out the back with a 20inch long 4 inch diameter tips thats wat i got on my ford and it sounds like a drag car really loud its illegal but who cares but depends on where u live i get pulled over at least once a week for noise ordinance but i get out of it but my 98 ford f150 4x4 is in the shop because i took in a bad hole and my axle hit something and all the oil drained out and locked my rear end up so it gettin rebuild all 2000 dollars but thats wat 4x4s are for to take in the mud


----------



## sho_freak11

cormorant....get rid of the convertibles....convertibles suck! u taken that thing to the track yet? hope she runs under a 15 in the 1/4 mile! im a big ford fan, but ive never liked convertibles. good lookin stang tho! and just run it open header....its not illegal at all 

Adam M


----------



## Cormorant

way ahead of ya guys, ive had the exaust disconnected and set kind of off to the side, get the awesome sound, and i can hook it back up in 30 minutes if i need to pass emissions or w/e. i'm also working an estimated low-to-mid 14's. i say estimated because i havent gotten to take it to an actual track, but we used my buddy's dad's digital timing system. pretty neat system with lasers and stuff.


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

CajunDuckkiller said:


> hey cut the cats off and run straits from the manifolds or buy headers and runs straits out the back with a 20inch long 4 inch diameter tips thats wat i got on my ford and it sounds like a drag car really loud its illegal but who cares but depends on where u live i get pulled over at least once a week for noise ordinance but i get out of it but my 98 ford f150 4x4 is in the shop because i took in a bad hole and my axle hit something and all the oil drained out and locked my rear end up so it gettin rebuild all 2000 dollars but thats wat 4x4s are for to take in the mud



Every time huh? I dont want to know what you have to do to get out of it. Tips wont do anything for you, especailly 4" diameter tips. The smaller diameter piping, the louder, or cackling you will get. Larger diameter, the deeper it gets. I know a kid from school who has a mustang v8. He just had an H pipe, not sure if it had muffs or cats, but it sounded pretty good. X pipe give you better flow, better perfroamcne

Older trucks are for muddin, unless you got the money. I could have gotten a whole new axle for that price. they have to rebuild the whole axle now, with all new gears right?


----------



## Muddawg

Heres my 92 F-150....Shes only got 50k on her original miles....Did a bunch of basic adjustments....Took the running board off(looked like crap)spare tire compartment...Painted the rims....Ill prolly add dual exhaust in the spring...The engine already sounds nice...(4.9L I6) Brand new Bridgestone At/Revos! ill get more pics later.


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

no, you dont want to put a dual exhaust on a 6 c. Sh!t there was a truck just like yours up at the resort on lake vermillian, with dual exhaust. Thing sounded horrible. Not talkin exhaust leaks or anything, just like...well a 6 cylinder thats got dual exhaust Don't be a puss and slap a 351 in there. That truck is nothin but a road runner with that engine real nice body. Won't find anything nicer then that in MN


----------



## Muddawg

Flutterin'_Wings said:


> no, you dont want to put a dual exhaust on a 6 c. Sh!t there was a truck just like yours up at the resort on lake vermillian, with dual exhaust. Thing sounded horrible. Not talkin exhaust leaks or anything, just like...well a 6 cylinder thats got dual exhaust Don't be a puss and slap a 351 in there. That truck is nothin but a road runner with that engine real nice body. Won't find anything nicer then that in MN



yea i said maybe....Minus well save the money and buy some more hunting or fishing stuff... And last i checked a 4.9L I6 300 is pretty damn close to a 5.0L V8 302...Why would it sound like ****? i honestly dont know much about exhaust....and if i wanted a gas hog i woulda got a bigger engine....But mine will do just fine and with 50k it will last a long time!


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

still a 6 cylinder.BUT a bigger, or higher compression motor will almost always sound more bada$$/better. Im puttin true duals, no cats and 2 ultra flo mufflers from dynomax. My exhaust is gonna end up being over $400, but it should be worth it in the long run. I only have a 302(at the moment) and i am not too worried about getting pulled over by the cops for being too loud. If i had a 351, i would think about putting hi flo cats on. I know a kid in town that has a 351, work done to his engine, with shorty headers, ture dual, 2 hi flo cats, and straight pipes. ITS LOUD. In fact, i have a few buddies with 350's in their chevys that have gotten exhaust tickets that cost more then their whole exhaust setup. 

As i said before, you can put a flowmaster muffler on a stock engine in a stock truck, and put the same muffler on a hi compression motor, like a big block, hemi etc, and it will be almost a completely different sound. I know, my buddy has a 69 nova with a 360, all tuned up, performance parts, and a flowmaster exhaust setup. I no longer have respect for my flowmaster on my truck 

If your doing your exhaust for performance, just do true duals straight piped. If you want a sound, or be legal(mn has visual, cats and mufflers) then put hi flo cats and hi flo mufflers. Theres a truck in town with duals...2 cats and 2 mufflers. No louder then stock. Do some shopping on www.summitracing.com on parts. Personally i am putting mufflers on so i can at least argue with the officer i attempted to make it legal It's comming with a price though. $120 a muffler, but prolly the highest flowing muffler out there. at least 3 times as much flow as flowmaster, gibson and edelbrock


You should lift your truck and put some bigger tires on before puttin exhaust on. You wont get far in a feild stock


----------



## Cormorant

Flutterin'_Wings said:


> still a 6 cylinder.BUT a bigger, or higher compression motor will almost always sound more bada$$/better.



i gotta agree. put duals on a i6 or v6 and it sounds nearly like a weedwhacker. no change in tone or anything, all the same sound. the sweet rumble is elliminated too. if you got a v6, i would suggest just one pipe with a chrome tip or something, those look better on trucks anyways thats my 2 cents


----------



## Cormorant

i forgot about this in my last post, but i thought yall could help me out a bit here. in the mustang, all is going good except one thing. the thing floods way too easily. every time i try to run it, it wont take alot of gas initially, and the begins to lose RPM's rapidly. is this just a typical thing for an old car, or do you think a professional tune-up is necessary??!!? thanks


----------



## CuppedAndComitted

Flutterin'_Wings said:


> still a 6 cylinder.BUT a bigger, or higher compression motor will almost always sound more bada$$/better. Im puttin true duals, no cats and 2 ultra flo mufflers from dynomax. My exhaust is gonna end up being over $400, but it should be worth it in the long run. I only have a 302(at the moment) and i am not too worried about getting pulled over by the cops for being too loud. If i had a 351, i would think about putting hi flo cats on. I know a kid in town that has a 351, work done to his engine, with shorty headers, ture dual, 2 hi flo cats, and straight pipes. ITS LOUD. In fact, i have a few buddies with 350's in their chevys that have gotten exhaust tickets that cost more then their whole exhaust setup.
> 
> As i said before, you can put a flowmaster muffler on a stock engine in a stock truck, and put the same muffler on a hi compression motor, like a big block, hemi etc, and it will be almost a completely different sound. I know, my buddy has a 69 nova with a 360, all tuned up, performance parts, and a flowmaster exhaust setup. I no longer have respect for my flowmaster on my truck
> 
> If your doing your exhaust for performance, just do true duals straight piped. If you want a sound, or be legal(mn has visual, cats and mufflers) then put hi flo cats and hi flo mufflers. Theres a truck in town with duals...2 cats and 2 mufflers. No louder then stock. Do some shopping on www.summitracing.com on parts. Personally i am putting mufflers on so i can at least argue with the officer i attempted to make it legal It's comming with a price though. $120 a muffler, but prolly the highest flowing muffler out there. at least 3 times as much flow as flowmaster, gibson and edelbrock
> 
> 
> You should lift your truck and put some bigger tires on before puttin exhaust on. You wont get far in a feild stock



Go carve some decoys...are you going to be on the next episode of Trucks??


----------



## woodiesmacker

CuppedAndComitted said:


> Go carve some decoys...are you going to be on the next episode of Trucks??


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

i plan on bringin my truck onto the show after i fix the discombustion valves on the rotary gurder that protects the flywheel teeth


----------



## Muddawg

Well i bet i could put more weight in my bed....Its already got a lift in the box cause its a heavy half ton...(more leaf springs)I was looking at a jcwhitney mag. is the gibson stainless steel cat back single exhaust any good? My current muffler has a few holes in it and with this i can just connect it to the catalyic converter and be done and it should last forever cause its stainless steel!


----------



## Teal101

waterfowlwacker123 said:


> i respect yoters
> they can go to hell and back in one peice!


You got that right. I got an 89 toyota with 257k on its V6 running strong. 1.5" susp lift and 33" swampers. It goes where i point it for the most part. Locking the rear end and stepping up to 34's this winter. 
















You and all your fords and chevys....


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

If i stood in the back of your toda it would bottom out 

Finally got my exhaust done last friday. Whole thing ended up costing $450 ish. H pipe with o2 sensor on cross pipe, 2 1/2" piping, 2 dynomax ultra flo welded mufflers and tailpipes kicked out at 90º. Got a sound that was better then i expected. I'll have to get a movie or sound file

got the sticker to make it sound louder..























Now all i need are 4.56 gears and a paintjob...Should be done by the end of the year. Gotta start blowin money on hunting now..


----------



## Teal101

Ive only had it bottom out when it was on 3 wheels so far...and ive had some heavy people/crap in the bed


----------



## frazier2209

Looks nice FW.
Stupid feds make us keep the cats on.  Or else you can bet mine wouldn't be there.

Got me a Rhino Liner last week and it looks great now. As well as some stickers on the back window.


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

visual or emmissions?


----------



## waterfowlwacker123

Teal101 said:


> You got that right. I got an 89 toyota with 257k on its V6 running strong. 1.5" susp lift and 33" swampers. It goes where i point it for the most part. Locking the rear end and stepping up to 34's this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and all your fords and chevys....



looks good man


----------



## frazier2209

Flutterin'_Wings said:


> visual or emmissions?


emmissions.


----------



## frazier2209




----------



## Teal101

frazier2209 said:


> Looks nice FW.
> Stupid feds make us keep the cats on.  Or else you can bet mine wouldn't be there.
> 
> Got me a Rhino Liner last week and it looks great now. As well as some stickers on the back window.


You can always gut the cat and run a pipe thorugh it. The casig of the cat is there but its actually just over the exhaust piping. But ya for emissions your pretty well screwed


----------



## sho_freak11

frazier2209 said:


>



cody, u better not have gotten stuck! the only time we got a ford stuck we had to have a john deere 8440 comp pull us out....we had mud over the frame rails, and i couldnt open the door! the 3 other trucks were too big of wimps to go where we went, and then they couldnt even pull us out!


----------



## frazier2209

nah, it wasn't stuck.


----------



## woodiesmacker

frazier2209 said:


>


uh oh, watch out, goin through water with a rock bottom


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

haha yeah, looks like you backed up into it to do a burn out, otherwise the front end would be muddy.

"Okay Earl, on the count of 3, im gonna push the gas, and you take the picture!"


----------



## frazier2209

I have been meaning to get a pic of my new ones up for a while. I ordered them from Waterfowldecals.com and couldn't be more pleased.







Also figured I should throw these 2 in there from yesterday.  I know it doesn't look steep, but it is and it is fun.




My buddy Trent's truck.


----------



## Cormorant

nice truck fraiz. like that alot. i just came to a realization, that my mustang is now exactly how i want it, minus the foglamps which are on their way but anyways, ive been watching this thread and i kinda like some of these 4x4's and i think thats my next project to start on. ive got a 96 jeep cherokee 4x4 with the HO 4.0L and its already got big knobby tires and lifted like 2 inches, but how much higher you think i should go??? also, what else should i consider?!


----------

